# latest lab results help?



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Still don't feel good. I have been gluten free for about a 1 1/2 months now. I was still having all these crazy symptoms and thought maybe I have developed a gluten intolerance as I have heard that can be a comon thing with Hashimoto's sufferers. I also just had my doctor check my blood sugar as I have been having an increased bout of hypoglycemic symptoms. I am not sure if these really are problems or if yet again my thyroid is playing tricks on me. I will post those results when I get them. Below are my latest thyroid labs.

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S
T4, Free (Direct) 1.49 ng/dL Range 0.82 - 1.77

TSH 0.087 uIU/mL Range 0.45 -4.500

Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.7 pg/mL Range 2.0 - 4.4

What do you guys think? Even though T3 and T4 look ok my TSH is low and I know when my doc see this she is going to want to back off my meds some more. I don't know if I should argue against it since I don't know if some of my feeling crappy symptoms are my thyroid or blood sugar.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Still don't feel good. I have been gluten free for about a 1 1/2 months now. I was still having all these crazy symptoms and thought maybe I have developed a gluten intolerance as I have heard that can be a comon thing with Hashimoto's sufferers. I also just had my doctor check my blood sugar as I have been having an increased bout of hypoglycemic symptoms. I am not sure if these really are problems or if yet again my thyroid is playing tricks on me. I will post those results when I get them. Below are my latest thyroid labs.
> 
> Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S
> T4, Free (Direct) 1.49 ng/dL Range 0.82 - 1.77
> ...


It is my humble opinion that your FT3 should be in mid-range (3.2) or a tad higher. You could be feeling badly due to under medication.

Read this please:

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Also, are you 100% gluten-free? You are reading all labels? http://gluten.lovetoknow.com/Other_Names_for_Gluten


----------

